# New OSHA regs for the home? Can it be?



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

NEW OSHA REGULATIONS TO HAVE LONG-TERM IMPACT 
New OSHA (Occupational Safety and Health Administration) today announced new regulations aimed directly at the home and hobby workshop.

WASHINGTON (AP)

Phyllis Sharp, Director of the newly-formed Home Safety Compliance Division, today announced new OSHA regulations in response to successful lobbying by watchdog groups and the American Home and Hobby Machinery Manufacturers Association. The regulations, aimed directly at home workshops, hobbyists and "shade-tree mechanics", are in response to an apparently exponential growth of safety issues surrounding the sale of commercial machinery to the private sector, resale of used machinery, and restoration of used and occasional vintage machinery by private individuals.

According to Sharp, "These things are dangerous, and we are finding out that commercial and industrial manufacturers and service facilities, not to mention our own government, are selling these machines to private persons without due regard for essential safety features that we require of all workplaces". Ms. Sharp was also quoted as saying that "there is no reason why a home workshop should not be subject to the same guaranteed level of safety compliance that our government provides to the public workplace." According to Sharp, fines and registration fees will be used to substantially reduce the anticipated cost of the regional offices and inspection teams.

In a brief press conference to present these proposed regulations, Mr. Morris Pschatt, Esq, general counsel for the Central States division of OSHA, stated that OSHA will create offices in each state for the purpose of inspection, tagging and tracking machinery sales. Sellers of all commercial-grade machinery will be required to transport machinery for sale to an OSHA field office prior to sale, where the machine will be inspected for the appropriate safety guards, decals and instruction manuals. Any machine found not to meet the standards will be tagged for scrap and the machine seller will be compensated at a standard rate per pound, according to Pschatt. When asked by one reporter about private sales, Mr. Pschatt responded that the OSHA Residential Teams inspectors would be tracking eBay, craigslist and classified sales in order to provide "comprehensive safety coverage".

In addition, Pschatt remarked, OSHA Residential Teams field inspectors will be periodically making spot inspections to home and hobby workshops to ensure safety compliance, similar to existing commercial and industrial compliance regulations. All home-shop machinery will be required to be tagged and registered with OSHA, and any machine not having the proper guards in place, decals visible and legible, and instructions readily available will be tagged and confiscated. Furthermore, personal safety gear, including eyewear, hearing protection and head gear will be required of all home and hobby workers.

The AHHMMA is represented in Washington by domestic and overseas manufacturers and importers of woodworking, metalworking and automotive equipment.
_


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

And you forgot to mention that OSHA regulations are going to be extended to *all* household appliances, including things like electric toothbrushes and personal massage devices.


----------



## firecaster (Jan 15, 2009)

They'll get my toothbrush when they pry it from my cold dead hands!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Socialism at it's finest


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

This just BETTER be an April Fool's Day post!!! GRRRRRR


----------



## woodbutcherer (Dec 9, 2008)

IT"S TRUE!!!!

I had a regulator check my shop just today! I was told that they are specifically targeting shops that have been tracked on the internet. Because I baught an old chisel on ebay they came here. Several of my machines were confiscated and my shop has been sealed until I bring it up to code!

HELP!


----------



## freedhardwoods (May 11, 2008)

I Googled "OSHA Home Safety Compliance Division" and this thread is the only thing that shows up. Why do some people think they need to stir everyone up with garbage like this.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

My wife just told me to make her a lockable box to keep the vibrators in, just in case OSHA shows up here! Ooops, I didn't just type that did I?


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Interesting reading… huuummmmm, it is April 1st though.


----------



## freedhardwoods (May 11, 2008)

"my shop has been sealed until I bring it up to code!"

If they sealed your shop, how are you supposed to get inside to fix it? I don't buy it.


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

David, its a joke.

I hate April 1st, but at least you KNOW its a joke when its April 1st right?


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Actually, I thought it was rather well written….


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Some people just don't know what day it is. LOL!


----------



## dhg (Mar 27, 2008)

LOL--I loved it.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

APRIL FOOL


----------



## Tucker (Mar 26, 2009)

I heard that they wanted safer blades and knifes. Maybe some kind of soft rubber to protect us from ourselfs.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

And the CPSC wants to work with them to make sure every item made in a home workshop is tested for lead.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Is it too late to sell everything?


----------



## Tucker (Mar 26, 2009)

Once you obtain all correct paper work and have it all verified. And pass the background check you sould be able to sell everything. But all the papers are time sensitive so you will have to price things low so they will sell fast.


----------



## freedhardwoods (May 11, 2008)

Someone just posted the same thing on another forum. I called their bluff there too. I was expecting stuff like this today.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

April fool…............ However, don't give "them" any more ideas.


----------



## scottj (Mar 15, 2009)

If OSHA reads this thread then it won't be a joke! I wouldnd't put it past our government to try something like this.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

OSHA needs to take all of our computers away. They do nothing but get us in trouble. Ah, but this story is very believable.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Hah!

When I worked in industry, not that long ago, OSHA couldn't even do routine checks. They had all they could do to follow up on registered complaints.

Hmmmmmmmmmm.

Could SWBMT be considering a complaint against me because I have no guards on my hammers, my hand planes and the sharpened pencils?

Nah! She wouldn't get any work out of me if that happened and they sealed my shop.

All the best to you,

d.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha…....................... At first I thought this could be true….................LOL 
Nice April Fools Joke.


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

This was a SAD JOKE, I hope. The problem is that it is so darned believable.

I was thinking about signing up for a home inspectors job and then decided I appreciated living too much to do that.


----------



## pitchnsplinters (Dec 26, 2008)

Ha! Nice.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

Donbee hit things right on the head. OSHA is so far behind they don't need to make any more rules; besides they are trying to figure out if the got any Recovery and Reinvestment money (that's the stimulus package for those who haven't been informed of the new speak.)


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

...but will we be laughing tommorow when we have to put guards on our block sanders and rubber tips on all our awls.


----------



## ccpenco (Feb 19, 2009)

lol.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Now, let's not forget blade guards on box knives, retracting plastic guards on all nails and screws and those great aluminum pyramid hats so aliens can't get into our brains!

If you think that's outrageous, you've never actually read any OSHA rules!

d


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

If anyone say my shop they would think it's a good idea!


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Now that its the 2nd of April can I come out from my under ground tunnel and haul all my shop's equipment back into the sunshine? Is it safe yet? It is the 2nd right? ; )


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

This is funny!


----------



## cpt_hammer (Dec 18, 2007)

Wait, we forgot the taxes associated with this…30% taxes on your tools and inventory of wood…


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

This is all part of the new economy plan - they are trying to produce millions of job positions for all those regulators that will be cruising town looking for garage shops. I hear it's $29.99 for the regular service, and for an extra $4.99 they also check for air pressure.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Does that include greasing your sand paper?


----------



## woodbutcherer (Dec 9, 2008)

I am so glad I contibuted to this yesterday. I thought it was very funny! And David, you officially get my nomination for grumpy-gus of the day! LOL.


----------

